# Real Eggs please !!!



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Can anyone advise where I can buy eggs that realy do taste like real eggs here in DXB ... either the location from a source or brand in the supermarkets ....

From my own personal experience I know most batched hens are at best fed on corn or similar to give the yoke that lovely yellow colour, but unless they have subsidised feed the taste wont be there ....

And so there in lies my quandry, although not earth shattering, as I realy do miss my _"traditional sunday morning style feed"_ ..... eggs, bacon, toast, brewed coffee etc etc ....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Industrial Nomad said:


> A very good source is from something called a Chicken (Some kind of poultry but that's not important right now). Anyways, buy said Chicken when it's still small, rear it lovingly and nutritiously (As a pet if you like), wait until it's matured and hey Presto..soon you'll be having Fresh Eggs on a daily basis....And when you've had enough of the Eggs you can ring it's neck and Roast it for Sunday Lunch aswell...Hope that helps



An unnecessary comment dont you think?? Not what the OP meant really and you know it!

Jo


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

I'd love to know what do Dubai eggs taste like for you? can't even imagine )))


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2010)

Fatenhappy said:


> Can anyone advise where I can buy eggs that realy do taste like real eggs here in DXB ... either the location from a source or brand in the supermarkets ....
> 
> From my own personal experience I know most batched hens are at best fed on corn or similar to give the yoke that lovely yellow colour, but unless they have subsidised feed the taste wont be there ....
> 
> And so there in lies my quandry, although not earth shattering, as I realy do miss my _"traditional sunday morning style feed"_ ..... eggs, bacon, toast, brewed coffee etc etc ....


I have had good eggs from the organic store in Dubai Mall, although free range chickens aren't always corn fed. If you are used to that, you may find the taste different. It doesn't mean they taste bad, it's just what you are used to. 

Most beef is also corn fed which gives it the taste most westerners are used to, but I personally prefer grass fed beef, although it does take some getting used to  But that's a another topic...


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Industrial Nomad said:


> A very good source is from something called a Chicken (Some kind of poultry but that's not important right now). Anyways, buy said Chicken when it's still small, rear it lovingly and nutritiously (As a pet if you like), wait until it's matured and hey Presto..soon you'll be having Fresh Eggs on a daily basis....And when you've had enough of the Eggs you can ring it's neck and Roast it for Sunday Lunch aswell...Hope that helps


Thanks Jojo .... but maybe, just maybe if Nomad have had read my original post "properly and in full" might have gotten a sensible answer .... then again, maybe not ! .....:confused2:


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Have you tried The Organic Food and Cafe place, one in Greens and one in Dubai mall, they should be able to help you?

And they do internet shopping too...


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Have you tried The Organic Food and Cafe place, one in Greens and one in Dubai mall, they should be able to help you?
> 
> And they do internet shopping too...


That's the one I was talking about in my thread above, just couldn't remember the name of it duh


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> I'd love to know what do Dubai eggs taste like for you? can't even imagine )))


I am not being a smart a$s when I say to both my wife and I the eggs here are very very tasteless .... most times the colour is great but the eggs are sadly lacking flavour.

I have when ever in the past had the opportunity, grown our own chooks and hence had fresh eggs, supplimented their feed with veggie scraps etc etc which has a dramatic difference to taste. I also grew up in a rural background so again had real tasting eggs. 

Without being at all disparaging, I guess if you haven't had those types of experiences, there is every chance that buying a shop bought egg would taste the norm to you.

Its all just that simple ...


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

nola said:


> I have had good eggs from the organic store in Dubai Mall, although free range chickens aren't always corn fed. If you are used to that, you may find the taste different. It doesn't mean they taste bad, it's just what you are used to.
> 
> *Sounds like the go to me !!! Whats the name of the actual store please?*
> 
> Most beef is also corn fed which gives it the taste most westerners are used to, but I personally prefer grass fed beef, although it does take some getting used to  But that's a another topic...


I'm also with you on this .... although the "grain fed" beef disperses the fat layer more evenly, to me a prime piece of grass fed beef is far better. Besides, they mainly only do this for the very last portion of a beasts life to either fatten the cattle or make it saleable as "grain fed" as this is a very expensive suppliment.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Have you tried The Organic Food and Cafe place, one in Greens and one in Dubai mall, they should be able to help you?
> 
> And they do internet shopping too...


Thanks Andy .....


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Industrial Nomad said:


> Sorry, Must've missed the "buying in a Supermarket or anywhere else", I actually do have my own freshly laid Eggs, very fresh and very tasty and a lot nicer and larger than anything I've had from any supermarket anywhere Worldwide. I do tend to speed read, maybe that's where the confusion occured. But I still say that (If Possible) get them from source.
> 
> Apologies for any potential hint at a less than serious reply


No offense taken IN ..... I often want to do the same thing and just as often takes a large amount of constraint not to .....


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2010)

Fatenhappy said:


> I'm also with you on this .... although the "grain fed" beef disperses the fat layer more evenly, to me a prime piece of grass fed beef is far better. Besides, they mainly only do this for the very last portion of a beasts life to either fatten the cattle or make it saleable as "grain fed" as this is a very expensive suppliment.


Actually, grain, or corn is much cheaper than grass. Not to mention by feeding the animals grain or corn, they can keep them in a stall so they can't move, hence the higher fat content. If they're grass fed, they have to be free range, but you are right, they are usually fed corn in the last few weeks to make it saleable as most people like the colour & taste of it better.

I haven't seen grass fed beef here, though - any idea if it is available? As far as I know the beef at the Organic store is grain fed (could be wrong)


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Practically everywhere ....

When meat is grain fed, it becomes "marbleised" .... i.e. .... instead of the fat only being on the outside of the meat, it also produces something similar in appearance to veins of fat that run through the meat. 

For the consumer, the end result is that when the meat is cooked the fat supposedly extrudes a better taste from the meat. This is very big in some of the Asian countries as a preference ... Japan I believe is into it.

For my preference and whats available locally, always New Zealand, Australian or South African beef. (Thats just my taste) They are all top grade and all have to be "Export Quality" from those countries to get their export endorsements ..... And to answer the question, they are available from every where from _Carrefour_ to _Lu Lus_


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

nola said:


> *[B]Actually, grain, or corn is much cheaper than grass.[/*COLOR][/B] Not to mention by feeding the animals grain or corn, they can keep them in a stall so they can't move, hence the higher fat content. If they're grass fed, they have to be free range, but you are right, they are usually fed corn in the last few weeks to make it saleable as most people like the colour & taste of it better.
> 
> I haven't seen grass fed beef here, though - any idea if it is available? As far as I know the beef at the Organic store is grain fed (could be wrong)




I was drawing on personal experience where we didn't buy grass, we used to have cattle out in the paddocks .... ie grass cost nothing !!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2010)

Fatenhappy said:


> Practically everywhere ....
> 
> When meat is grain fed, it becomes "marbleised" .... i.e. .... instead of the fat only being on the outside of the meat, it also produces something similar in appearance to veins of fat that run through the meat.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I like the New Zealand and Australian beef too. I have never tried South African, but I really like South American, in particular Argentinian. 

But as far as I know, the beef here is still still grain fed through the animal's whole life (I checked the websites of the farmers), not grass. I used to work for an organic beef farmer & haven't seen anything like that meat here, not even at the organic store. Although it is supposed to be organically fed, I think it's still cornfed.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2010)

Fatenhappy said:


> I was drawing on personal experience where we didn't buy grass, we used to have cattle out in the paddocks .... ie grass cost nothing !!!


Yeah, I hear you, I had the same experience growing up. You must miss that - I know I do!

But commercially grown cattle is all corn fed, and trust me, they are eating a lot of crap mixed in with it (remember mad cow disease?)

As an aside, grass fed beef has the ideal ratio of Omega 3-6-9 fats ratio, whereas corn fed has way too high of omega 6 content because corn is so high in carbohydrate. Not to mention the animal has a much happier life.

Ooops, sorry for the rant - once I get started it's hard for me to turn off this subject!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

nola said:


> Thanks, I like the New Zealand and Australian beef too. I have never tried South African, but I really like South American, in particular Argentinian.
> 
> But as far as I know, the beef here is still still grain fed through the animal's whole life (I checked the websites of the farmers), not grass. I used to work for an organic beef farmer & haven't seen anything like that meat here, not even at the organic store. Although it is supposed to be organically fed, I think it's still cornfed.


So how does an Organic beef farmer grow his meat .... are you saying they keep the livestock totally "stalled" and just feed them grass .... if so, that must be a very expensive process compared to just letting them roam in free pasture ? (genuine question)


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

nola said:


> Yeah, I hear you, I had the same experience growing up. You must miss that - I know I do!
> 
> But commercially grown cattle is all corn fed, and trust me, they are eating a lot of crap mixed in with it (remember mad cow disease?)
> 
> ...


Thats OK ... I figure I'm never too old to learn !!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2010)

Fatenhappy said:


> So how does an Organic beef farmer grow his meat .... are you saying they keep the livestock totally "stalled" and just feed them grass .... if so, that must be a very expensive process compared to just letting them roam in free pasture ? (genuine question)


No, they are free range & as you say, they roam & eat grass. Sorry, maybe my replies have been conflicting or confusing.

Here are a few ways cattle is grown:

1. Completely free range and organically grass fed: eat only grass grown from soil that hasn't been treated chemically (in Canada it has to be clean for at least 3 years to be certified organic)

2. Completely free range and grass fed, then corn fed for the last few weeks of the animals life - that could mean stalled to some extent so they can only access corn/grain

3. Organically fed (usually grain or corn), but not necessarily free range, ie, they are stalled

There are many other ways of course. All of the scenarios above mean the animal is free of growth hormones, in Canada at least it is required. Different countries have different laws.

There are very few commercially grown cattle that comply with #1, mainly because it is expensive to raise them that way, not to mention the cost of the organic certification. Also, so far, the market for it isn't there, but hopefully that will change as it really is so much better.

Interesting also is that although chicken is billed by dieticians, etc. as a lean meat, that isn't true. Commercially raised chicken actually has a higher saturated fat content than beef, mainly because they spend their entire lives cooped up, living on top of each other and never moving, so they get fat quickly.

Another rant - I knew I should have gotten started! I could go on about this for days....


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

nola said:


> No, they are free range & as you say, they roam & eat grass. Sorry, maybe my replies have been conflicting or confusing.
> 
> Here are a few ways cattle is grown:
> 
> ...


OK sounds fairly logical ....

As highlited above .... I have a very good friend in Oz that has a batch chicken farm ... they fully grow chickens ready for fast food chain consumtion in 10 to 12 weeks ... yep thats from a chicken to fully grown. The lights are left on 24/7 with food and water available constantly ..... Not my style of growing things, but then again, I am not him either !!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2010)

Fatenhappy said:


> OK sounds fairly logical ....
> 
> As highlited above .... I have a very good friend in Oz that has a batch chicken farm ... they fully grow chickens ready for fast food chain consumtion in 10 to 12 weeks ... yep thats from a chicken to fully grown. The lights are left on 24/7 with food and water available constantly ..... Not my style of growing things, but then again, I am not him either !!


Yes, they are grown to full size in about half the time it would take if they were free range. Their bones can't keep up and are so soft they often end up breaking so the chicken can't eat or drink because they can't move to get food/water, so they die from starvation or dehydration. 

Don't mean to diss your friend though, as you pointed out - I am not him either!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

nola said:


> Yes, they are grown to full size in about half the time it would take if they were free range. Their bones can't keep up and are so soft they often end up breaking so the chicken can't eat or drink because they can't move to get food/water, so they die from starvation or dehydration.
> 
> Don't mean to diss your friend though, as you pointed out - I am not him either!


Re the heat ... Charles sheds are fully airconditioned ..... 

Last I heard, he had the place up for sale. He was saying they turn out around 40,000 birds every few months .... costings for grain is staggering, and everything is recycled, either to the birds themselves or sold to the adjacent farmers for their pastures ...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I can not get past the color. The eggs taste a bit off, but its the color that just makes it not so yummy. I think has something to do with those years in germany where we ate many many many eggs in many different receipes but they were still orange eggs. Non stop eggs as was cheap and my real father didnt send support... OH thats another story 

Is everywhere else in the world orange yolked eggs?


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> I can not get past the color. The eggs taste a bit off, but its the color that just makes it not so yummy. I think has something to do with those years in germany where we ate many many many eggs in many different receipes but they were still orange eggs. Non stop eggs as was cheap and my real father didnt send support... OH thats another story
> 
> Is everywhere else in the world orange yolked eggs?


No, even here in Dubai you'll find yellow (almost white) yolked eggs... Can't remember the brand... I perfonally prefer orange ones, they look more bright 
In Russia most of eggs are yellow yolked and not orange...


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> I can not get past the color. The eggs taste a bit off, but its the color that just makes it not so yummy. I think has something to do with those years in germany where we ate many many many eggs in many different receipes but they were still orange eggs. Non stop eggs as was cheap and my real father didnt send support... OH thats another story
> 
> Is everywhere else in the world orange yolked eggs?


Most of the time the more artificial the feed the crappier the colour and taste ... I've narrowed it down to a couple of the locally presented brands that look like the colour they should, but they still taste bland! _(don't remember the Brands ... just the packaging ... thats a sad indictment of the present day purchaser if ever there was one)_ ... Advertisers .... 1 ... Consumers ..... NIL ....... As an aside, generally, the more orange the yoke, the better they have been fed! 

Personally and from my experience, I buy large brown coloured eggs here ..... pretty much always get nice yoke and occassionally, only occasionally you will get good tasting bum nuts_ (eggs)_ as well !!!


----------

